# Imprintables Warehouse Offers SPECTRA® Bling



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

SPECTRA® Bling glitter heat transfer vinyl, offered by Imprintables Warehouse, is ideal for creating shimmering appliqué designs for dance, cheer, collegiate, sports, and leisure applications.

Bling can be used with any standard vinyl cutter, and it comes on a 20-inch wide roll with variety of lengths including 1-yard, 5-yard, 10-yard, 25-yard, and 50-yard rolls. Recommended fabrics include 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and poly/cotton blends. It comes in 13 sparky colors and six fluorescent colors.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

